# Any Manu Ginobili fans???



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Any Manu fans???*

Let me know what you think about this remarkable Spurs rookie. Click on the link below and post.

basketballboards.net San Antonio Spurs Forum Manu Fan Club


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I already signed in.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Yeah, me too.

Manu is a great player to watch. Too bad he left for the States (for us, european fans). 

I remember reading some greek sport newspapers when Ginobili was about to be signed by Olympiakos (but eventually he signed for Kinder). There was an article commenting on OSFP's plans of transactions. When the journalist referred to the possibility of OSFP signing Ginobili, he said: "What is this again? Another argentinian? And what's his name? Gini-bili? Sport Billy? Ginobili? Something like that. Let's hope OSFP won't sign any joke players as they did last year."


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

correct me if i'm wrong.... but isn't that "Joke player" that made the journalist fear of Argentinians is....Fabricio Oberto?


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

yep that's the player. Fabricio Oberto.
You can't imagine how bad Oberto was for us.
He couldn't make a lay up he missed all his free throws, he went for a rebound and instead of catching the ball with his hands, the ball fell on his head. lol :laugh: :laugh:
Oberto did have an excuse though. He didn't speak any other language except for Spanish so it was difficult for him to communicate with the coach and his teammates and he also had some injuries.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Yeah, me too.
> 
> Manu is a great player to watch. Too bad he left for the States (for us, european fans).
> ...


Thank God he didn't sign for Olympiakos......Even though if he did sign i don't think he would be as good as he is today..
BTW 
Tommorow is
Barcelona- Olympiakos
maybe we will see a re -match between Tomic and Bodiroga:starwars: 
well i hope so...


----------

